# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Is a free-standing guestroom/studio a class 1 building?

## Poirot

Hi all
We are getting our building plans ready, and we will be building a new house and a detached guestroom/studio on our block west of Brisbane.
The guestroom will have a toilet and a shower, but no kitchen.
Now the question is whether this is a Class 1 building?
As I understand it, a Class 1 building is not allowed to have a full electric hot water system.
But because the guestroom is to far away from the hot water system of the main house, the hot water cannot be supplied from there.
So we thought just to install a small electric hot water cylinder for the guestroom, but we were told that we might need to put in a solar system just for the odd occasion we have somebody stay over.
I checked out the BSA and this is what the rules are:  *CLASSES OF BUILDING* *Class 1:* A single dwelling being a detached house, or one or more attached dwellings, each being a building, seperated by a fire-resisting wall, including a row house, terrace house, town house or villa unit.  *Class 10:* A non habitable building or structure - *Class 10a:* A private garage, carport, shed or the like. *Class 10b:* A structure being a fence, mast, antenna, retaining or free standing wall, swimming pool or the like. 
So is a free-standing guestroom/studio a class 1 building, and do we need a solar hot water system? 
Thanks

----------


## manofaus

why can't you just run a cold shower (two taps, running from the same line tee'd outside the bathroom conviently in the same place that you would have the HWS).... till after you get your occ cert, then install hot water...? pre planning could be the key.

----------


## Poirot

> why can't you just run a cold shower (two taps, running from the same line tee'd outside the bathroom conviently in the same place that you would have the HWS).... till after you get your occ cert, then install hot water...? pre planning could be the key.

  Just trying to do the right thing where possible, before resorting to cheating  :Smilie:

----------

